# Sign, Sign, Everywhere a Sign...



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

"Sign Sign everywhere a sign 
Blocking out the scenery breaking my mind 
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign"

~ excerpt from "Sign" a classic Canadian tune by "The Five Man Electrical Band" going way back 

Last year I started taking pics of funny, strange, or ludicrous signs I would find. I have more on my laptop, which I'll post later, but this is one of them.

I took this pic a few months ago when I was shopping with my daughter and boyfriend. We went into this little import boutique and saw this very strange sign in a jewelry display case. We stared at it going "WTF?" I had to take a picture of it. I could not believe some employee was that brain impaired, not to mention that no one had said anything about the sign. We found it so outrageously daft we had to LOL.

Anyone else have sign pictures? Post 'em here!! :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

This one's for MannyP:


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

I found 2 more I have. 

My daughter took this one just outside of Niagara Falls last year.










I took this one on my way home from work one day. It's not really a funny sign. It's the juxtaposition of the two signs that I found interesting


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Hitler Billboard*










This billboard was spotted in south Georgia, USA.

It is sponsored by the group Jews for the Preservation of Firearm Ownership.

What you may not know is that one of the first things that Hitler did upon rising to power was limit gun ownership and thereby effectively disarm his opposition. I didn't know this before my road trip buddy told me.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Swamp Sign*










This sign is located at Mirror Lake in the Okefenokee Swamp, south Georgia, USA.

It demonstrates the smooth surface of the water traveling through the swamp and how the tea-colored water looks black because of the decaying sediment at the bottom (4-5 feet deep).

I really liked it because I can read upside down, mirror image, and both at the same time. I think this is because of the spatial reasoning of my INTP type.


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

SoSaysSunny said:


> This billboard was spotted in south Georgia, USA.
> 
> It is sponsored by the group Jews for the Preservation of Firearm Ownership.
> 
> What you may not know is that one of the first things that Hitler did upon rising to power was limit gun ownership and thereby effectively disarm his opposition. I didn't know this before my road trip buddy told me.


Wow. That's a very powerful billboard and the fact that it's the first form of advertising that has ever made an intelligent case, in my opinion, for the value of private gun ownership, shows how brilliant it is.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Snowy Stop Sign*










That little red dot is a stop sign, up to its neck in snow, located in the Snowy Range, just west of Laramie, Wyoming, USA.

This photo was taken in June and the snow was still 5-6 feet deep!

This stop sign reminded me of a commercial about this time (1995) that showed something burrowing through snow and coming to a stop. Just then the snow fell off a stop sign right next to it. It was some sort of car commercial, maybe for Jeep.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On 5w4 Iconoclast Type*



sartreality said:


> Wow. That's a very powerful billboard and the fact that it's the first form of advertising that has ever made an intelligent case, in my opinion, for the value of private gun ownership, shows how brilliant it is.


Thanks.

Cool thread you have here.



> *5w4 ~ "The Iconoclast"*


May I ask what test that refers to?


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Tailgater Bumper Sticker*

Last one, I promise!

This one isn't a sign ... it's a bumper sticker I created after being rear-ended on the interstate:










I just thought it was a clever play on the "I brake for Unicorns"-type bumper sticker.

It seemed to work, too, since folks stopped tailgating when I had that in my rear window.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry for the size, this was in a Mexican restaurant. It reads:

No Pets Shoes, Shirt Required

Grammar fail.














> May I ask what test that refers to?



http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/2640-oldhams-personality-styles.html


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

sartreality said:


>


LMAO. Jews have been marked down! 

Great thread idea - I'll have to take notice of signs around town and return to this thread later. There is a sign right as we walk into our fav Chinese restaurant that cracks husband and I up over and over again: 

"No Personal Check Accept"


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign in an animal sacntuary near Kampala,Uganda.










Colobus monkey crossing sign in Zanzibar, Tanzania.










Red paint on a tree sign in central Cambodia. This measn that there are land mines ahead...must stay on marked trails!


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

SoSaysSunny said:


>


I really enjoy those.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Silly Signs*


----------

